# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  Calculus Book with Video Lecture

## شذى البنفسج

Calculus Book with Video Lecture

All material on this ***page is externally hosted by the copyright owners. I am just linking to their material, and there are no laws being broken.
All the material here is copyrighted and not for sale.




OR


Chapter 1: Preliminaries

1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Number Line
1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line: pages 1-8 (PDF Book)
1.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 1 (Movie)
1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 2 (Movie) 
1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 3 (Movie) or 1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 3 (Movie)
1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 4 (Movie) or 1.1 Real Numbers and the Real Line, Part 4 (Movie) 

1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas
1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas (PDF Book)
1.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 1 (Movie) 
1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 2 (Movie)
1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 3 (Movie) or 1.2 Lines, Circles, and Parabolas, Part 3 (Movie)

1.3 Functions and Their Graphs
1.3 Functions and Their Graphs: pages 19-28 (PDF Book)
1.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
1.3 Functions and Their Graphs, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.3 Functions and Their Graphs, Part 1 (Movie)
1.3 Functions and Their Graphs, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.3 Functions and Their Graphs, Part 2 (Movie)

1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models
1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models: pages 28-38 (PDF BOOK)
1.4 Exercises (PDF BOOK)
1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 1 (Movie) 
1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 2 (Movie)
1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 3 (Movie) or 1.4 Identifying Functions; Mathematical Models, Part 3 (Movie) 

1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting and Scaling Graphs
1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting and Scaling Graphs: pages 38-48 (PDF Book)
1.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting & Scaling Graphs, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting & Scaling Graphs, Part 1 (Movie)
1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting & Scaling Graphs, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.5 Combining Functions; Shifting & Scaling Graphs, Part 2 (Movie)

1.6 Trigonometric Functions
1.6 Trigonometric Functions: pages 48-58 (PDF book)
1.6 Exercises (PDF book)
1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 1 (Movie) or 1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 1 (Movie)
1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 2 (Movie) or 1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 2 (Movie)
1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 3 (Movie) or 1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 3 (Movie)
1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 4 (Movie) or 1.6 Trigonometric Functions, Part 4 (Movie) 

Chapter 1 Extra Material
Chapter 1 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 2: Limits and Continuity*

2.1 Rates of Change and Limits
2.1 Rates of Change and Limits: pages 73-84 (PDF Book)
2.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.1 Rates of Change and Limits (Movie) 

2.2 Calculating Limits Using the Limit Laws
2.2 Calculating Limits Using the Limit Laws: pages 84-91 (PDF Book)
2.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.2 Calculating Limits Using the Limit Laws (Movie) or 2.2 Calculating Limits Using the Limit Laws (Movie) 

2.3 The Precise Definition of a Limit
2.3 The Precise Definition of a Limit: pages 91-101 (PDF Book)
2.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.3 The Precise Definition of a Limit (Movie) or 2.3 The Precise Definition of a Limit (Movie)

2.4 One-Sided Limits and Limits at Infinity
2.4 One-Sided Limits and Limits at Infinity: pages 102-114 (PDF Book)
2.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.4 One-Sided Limits and Limits at Infinity (Movie) or 2.4 One-Sided Limits and Limits at Infinity (Movie)

2.5 Infinite Limits and Vertical Asymptotes
2.5 Infinite Limits and Vertical Asymptotes: pages 115-123 (PDF Book)
2.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.5 Infinite Limits and Vertical Asymptotes (Movie) or 2.5 Infinite Limits and Vertical Asymptotes (Movie)

2.6 Continuity
2.6 Continuity: pages 124-134 (PDF Book)
2.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.6 Continuity (Movie) or 2.6 Continuity (Movie)

2.7 Tangents and Derivatives
2.7 Tangents and Derivatives: pages 134-141 (PDF Book)
2.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
2.7 Tangents and Derivatives (Movie) or 2.7 Tangents and Derivatives (Movie)

Chapter 2 Extra Material
Chapter 2 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 3: Differentiation*

3.1 The Derivative as a Function
3.1 The Derivative as a Function: pages 147-159 (PDF Book)
3.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.1 The Derivative as a Function (Movie) or 3.1 The Derivative as a Function (Movie)

3.2 Differentiation Rules
3.2 Differentiation Rules: pages 159-171 (PDF Book)
3.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.2 Differentiation Rules (Movie) or 3.2 Differentiation Rules (Movie)

3.3 The Derivative as a Rate of Change
3.3 The Derivative as a Rate of Change: pages 171-183 (PDF Book)
3.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.3 The Derivative as a Rate of Change (Movie) or 3.3 The Derivative as a Rate of Change (Movie)

3.4 Derivatives of Trigonometric Functions
3.4 Derivatives of Trigonometric Functions: pages 183-190 (PDF Book)
3.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.4 Derivatives of Trigonometric Functions (Movie) or 3.4 Derivatives of Trigonometric Functions (Movie)

3.5 The Chain Rule and Parametric Equations
3.5 The Chain Rule and Parametric Equations: pages 190-205 (PDF Book)
3.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.5 The Chain Rule and Parametric Equations (Movie) or 3.5 The Chain Rule and Parametric Equations (Movie)

3.6 Implicit Differentiation
3.6 Implicit Differentiation: pages 205-213 (PDF Book)
3.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.6 Implicit Differentiation (Movie) or 3.6 Implicit Differentiation (Movie)

3.7 Related Rates
3.7 Related Rates: pages 213-221 (PDF Book)
3.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.7 Related Rates (Movie) or 3.7 Related Rates (Movie)

3.8 Linearization and Differentials
3.8 Linearization and Differentials: pages 221-234 (PDF Book)
3.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
3.8 Linearization and Differentials (Movie) or 3.8 Linearization and Differentials (Movie)

Chapter 3 Extra Material
Chapter 3 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 4: Applications of Derivatives*

4.1 Extreme Values of Functions
4.1 Extreme Values of Functions: pages 244-255 (PDF Book)
4.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.1 Extreme Values of Functions (Movie) or 4.1 Extreme Values of Functions (Movie)

4.2 The Mean Value Theorem
4.2 The Mean Value Theorem: pages 255-262 (PDF Book)
4.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.2 The Mean Value Theorem (Movie) or 4.2 The Mean Value Theorem (Movie)

4.3 Monotonic Functions and the First Derivative Test
4.3 Monotonic Functions and the First Derivative Test: pages 262-267 (PDF Book)
4.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
*Sorry, but these movies are not working.*
4.3 Monotonic Functions and the First Derivative Test (Movie) or 4.3 Monotonic Functions and the First Derivative Test (Movie)

4.4 Concavity and Curve Sketching
4.4 Concavity and Curve Sketching: pages 267-277 (PDF Book)
4.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
*Sorry, but these movies are not working.*
4.4 Concavity and Curve Sketching (Movie) or 4.4 Concavity and Curve Sketching (Movie)

4.5 Applied Optimization Problems
4.5 Applied Optimization Problems: pages 278-292 (PDF Book)
4.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.5 Applied Optimization Problems (Movie) or 4.5 Applied Optimization Problems (Movie)

4.6 Indeterminate Forms and L’Hôpital’s Rule
4.6 Indeterminate Forms and L'Hopital's Rule: pages 292-299 (PDF Book)
4.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.6 Indeterminate Forms and L’Hôpital’s Rule (Movie) or 4.6 Indeterminate Forms and L’Hôpital’s Rule (Movie)

4.7 Newton’s Method
4.7 Newton's Method: pages 299-306 (PDF Book)
4.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.7 Newton’s Method (Movie) or 4.7 Newton’s Method (Movie)

4.8 Antiderivatives
4.8 Antiderivatives: pages 307-318 (PDF Book)
4.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
4.8 Antiderivatives (Movie) or 4.8 Antiderivatives (Movie)

Chapter 4 Extra Material
Chapter 4 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 5: Integration*

5.1 Estimating with Finite Sums
5.1 Estimating with Finite Sums: pages 325-335 (PDF Book)
5.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.1 Estimating with Finite Sums (Movie) or 5.1 Estimating with Finite Sums (Movie)

5.2 Sigma Notation and Limits of Finite Sums
5.2 Sigma Notation and Limits of Finite Sums: pages 335-343 (PDF Book)
5.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.2 Sigma Notation and Limits of Finite Sums (Movie) or 5.2 Sigma Notation and Limits of Finite Sums (Movie)

5.3 The Definite Integral
5.3 The Definite Integral: pages 343-356 (PDF Book)
5.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.3 The Definite Integral (Movie) or 5.3 The Definite Integral (Movie)

5.4 The Fundamental Theorem of Calculus
5.4 The Fundamental Theorem of Calculus: pages 356-368 (PDF Book)
5.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.4 The Fundamental Theorem of Calculus (Movie) or 5.4 The Fundamental Theorem of Calculus (Movie)

5.5 Indefinite Integrals and the Substitution Rule
5.5 Indefinite Integrals and the Substitution Rule: pages 368-376 (PDF Book)
5.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.5 Indefinite Integrals and the Substitution Rule (Movie) or 5.5 Indefinite Integrals and the Substitution Rule (Movie)

5.6 Substitution and Area Between Curves
5.6 Substitution and Area Between Curves: pages 376-387 (PDF Book)
5.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
5.6 Substitution and Area Between Curves (Movie) or 5.6 Substitution and Area Between Curves (Movie)

Chapter 5 Extra Material
Chapter 5 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 6: Applications of Definite Integrals*

6.1 Volumes by Slicing and Rotation About an Axis
6.1 Volumes by Slicing and Rotation About an Axis: pages 396-409 (PDF Book)
6.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.1 Volumes by Slicing and Rotation About an Axis (Movie) or 6.1 Volumes by Slicing and Rotation About an Axis (Movie)

6.2 Volumes by Cylindrical Shells
6.2 Volumes by Cylindrical Shells: pages 409-416 (PDF Book)
6.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.2 Volumes by Cylindrical Shells (Movie) or 6.2 Volumes by Cylindrical Shells (Movie)

6.3 Lengths of Plane Curves
6.3 Lengths of Plane Curves: pages 416-424 (PDF Book)
6.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.3 Lengths of Plane Curves (Movie) or 6.3 Lengths of Plane Curves (Movie)

6.4 Moments and Centers of Mass
6.4 Moments and Centers of Mass: pages 424-435 (PDF Book)
6.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.4 Moments and Centers of Mass (Movie) or 6.4 Moments and Centers of Mass (Movie)

6.5 Areas of Surfaces of Revolution and the Theorems of Pappus
6.5 Areas of Surfaces of Revolution and the Theorems of Pappus: pages 436-447 (PDF Book)
6.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.5 Areas of Surfaces of Revolution and the Theorems of Pappus (Movie) or 6.5 Areas of Surfaces of Revolution and the Theorems of Pappus (Movie)

6.6 Work
6.6 Work: pages 447-455 (PDF Book)
6.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.6 Work (Movie) or 6.6 Work (Movie)

6.7 Fluid Pressures and Forces
6.7 Fluid Pressures and Forces: pages 456-461 (PDF Book)
6.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
6.7 Fluid Pressures and Forces (Movie) or 6.7 Fluid Pressures and Forces (Movie)

Chapter 6 Extra Material
Chapter 6 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 7: Transcendental Functions*

7.1 Inverse Functions and Their Derivatives
7.1 Inverse Functions and Their Derivatives: pages 466-475 (PDF Book)
7.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.1 Inverse Functions and Their Derivatives (Movie) or 7.1 Inverse Functions and Their Derivatives (Movie)

7.2 Natural Logarithms
7.2 Natural Logarithms: pages 476-485 (PDF Book)
7.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.2 Natural Logarithms (Movie) or 7.2 Natural Logarithms (Movie)

7.3 The Exponential Function
7.3 The Exponential Functions: pages 486-495 (PDF Book)
7.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.3 The Exponential Function (Movie) or 7.3 The Exponential Function (Movie)

7.4 a^x and log **** a of x
7.4 a^x and log **** a of x: pages 495-502 (PDF Book)
7.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.4 a^x and log **** a of x (Movie) or 7.4 a^x and log **** a of x (Movie)

7.5 Exponential Growth and Decay
7.5 Exponential Growth and Decay: pages 502-511 (PDF Book)
7.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.5 Exponential Growth and Decay (Movie) or 7.5 Exponential Growth and Decay (Movie)

7.6 Relative Rates of Growth
7.6 Relative Rates of Growth: pages 511-517 (PDF Book)
7.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.6 Relative Rates of Growth (Movie) or 7.6 Relative Rates of Growth (Movie)

7.7 Inverse Trigonometric Functions
7.7 Inverse Trigonometric Functions: pages 517-534 (PDF Book)
7.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.7 Inverse Trigonometric Functions (Movie) or 7.7 Inverse Trigonometric Functions (Movie)

7.8 Hyperbolic Functions
7.8 Hyperbolic Functions: pages 535-546 (PDF Book)
7.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
7.8 Hyperbolic Functions (Movie) or 7.8 Hyperbolic Functions (Movie)

Chapter 7 Extra Material
Chapter 7 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 8: Techniques of Integration*

8.1 Basic Integration Formulas
8.1 Basic Integration Formulas: pages 553-560 (PDF Book)
8.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.1 Basic Integration Formulas (Movie) or 8.1 Basic Integration Formulas (Movie)

8.2 Integration by Parts
8.2 Integration by Parts: pages 561-570 (PDF Book)
8.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.2 Integration by Parts (Movie) or 8.2 Integration by Parts (Movie)

8.3 Integration of Rational Functions by Partial Functions
8.3 Integration of Rational Functions by Partial Functions: pages 570-581 (PDF Book)
8.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.3 Integration of Rational Functions by Partial Functions (Movie) or 8.3 Integration of Rational Functions by Partial Functions (Movie)

8.4 Trigonometric Integrals
8.4 Trigonometric Integrals: pages 581-586 (PDF Book)
8.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.4 Trigonometric Integrals (Movie) or 8.4 Trigonometric Integrals (Movie)

8.5 Trigonometric Substitutions
8.5 Trigonometric Substitutions: pages 586-592 (PDF Book)
8.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.5 Trigonometric Substitutions (Movie) or 8.5 Trigonometric Substitutions (Movie)

8.6 Integral Tables and Computer Algebra Systems
8.6 Integral Tables and Computer Algebra Systems: pages 593-603 (PDF Book)
8.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.6 Integral Tables and Computer Algebra Systems (Movie) or 8.6 Integral Tables and Computer Algebra Systems (Movie)

8.7 Numerical Integration
8.7 Numerical Integration: pages 603-619 (PDF Book)
8.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.7 Numerical Integration (Movie) or 8.7 Numerical Integration (Movie)

8.8 Improper Integrals
8.8 Improper Integrals: pages 619-633 (PDF Book)
8.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
8.8 Improper Integrals (Movie) or 8.8 Improper Integrals (Movie)

Chapter 8 Extra Material
Chapter 8 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 9: Further Applications of Integration*

9.1 Slope Fields and Separable Differential Equations
9.1 Slope Fields and Separable Differential Equations: pages 642-650 (PDF Book)
9.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
9.1 Slope Fields and Separable Differential Equations (Movie) or 9.1 Slope Fields and Separable Differential Equations (Movie)

9.2 First-Order Linear Differential Equations
9.2 First-Order Linear Differential Equations: pages 650-659 (PDF Book)
9.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
9.2 First-Order Linear Differential Equations (Movie) or 9.2 First-Order Linear Differential Equations (Movie)

9.3 Euler’s Method
9.3 Euler's Method: pages 659-665 (PDF Book)
9.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
9.3 Euler’s Method (Movie) or 9.3 Euler’s Method (Movie)

9.4 Graphical Solutions of Autonomous Differential Equations
9.4 Graphical Solutions of Autonomous Differential Equations: pages 665-672 (PDF Book)
9.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
9.4 Graphical Solutions of Autonomous Differential Equations (Movie) or 9.4 Graphical Solutions of Autonomous Differential Equations (Movie)

9.5 Applications of First-Order Differential Equations
9.5 Applications of First-Order Differential Equations: pages 673-681 (PDF Book)
9.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
9.5 Applications of First-Order Differential Equations (Movie) or 9.5 Applications of First-Order Differential Equations (Movie)

Chapter 9 Extra Material
Chapter 9 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 10: Conic Sections and Polar Coordinates*

No video

10.1 Conic Sections and Quadratic Equations
10.1 Conic Sections and Quadratic Equations: pages 685-697 (PDF Book)
10.1 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.2 Classifying Conic Sections by Eccentricity
10.2 Classifying Conic Sections by Eccentricity: pages 697-702 (PDF Book)
10.2 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.3 Quadratic Equations and Rotation
10.3 Quadratic Equations and Rotation: pages 702-709 (PDF Book)
10.3 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.4 Conics and Parametric Equations; The Cycloid
10.4 Conics and Parametric Equations; The Cycloid: pages 709-713 (PDF Book)
10.4 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.5 Polar Coordinates
10.5 Polar Coordinates: pages 714-719 (PDF Book)
10.5 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.6 Graphing in Polar Coordinates
10.6 Graphing in Polar Coordinates: pages 719-725 (PDF Book)
10.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.7 Areas and Lengths in Polar Coordinates
10.7 Areas and Lengths in Polar Coordinates: pages 725-731 (PDF Book)
10.7 Exercises (PDF Book)

10.8 Conic Sections in Polar Coordinates
10.8 Conic Sections in Polar Coordinates: pages 732-739 (PDF Book)
10.8 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 10 Extra Material
Chapter 10 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 11: Infinite Sequences and Series*

11.1 Sequences
11.1 Sequences: pages 747-761 (PDF Book)
11.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
11.1 Sequences (Movie) or 11.1 Sequences (Movie)

11.2 Infinite Series
11.2 Infinite Series: pages 761-771 (PDF Book)
11.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
11.2 Infinite Series (Movie) or 11.2 Infinite Series (Movie)

11.3 The Integral Test
11.3 The Integral Test: pages 772-777 (PDF Book)
11.3 Exercises (PDF Book)

11.4 Comparison Tests
11.4 Comparison Tests: pages 777-781 (PDF Book)
11.4 Exercises (PDF Book)

11.5 The Ratio and Root Tests
11.5 The Ratio and Root Tests: pages 781-786 (PDF Book)
11.5 Exercises (PDF Book)

11.6 Alternating Series, Absolute and Conditional Convergence
11.6 Alternating Series, Absolute and Conditional Convergence: pages 787-794 (PDF Book)
11.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

11.7 Power Series
11.7 Power Series: pages 794-805 (PDF Book)
11.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
11.7 Power Series (Movie) or 11.7 Power Series (Movie)

11.8 Taylor and Maclaurin Series
11.8 Taylor and Maclaurin Series: pages 805-811 (PDF Book)
11.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
11.8 Taylor and Maclaurin Series (Movie) or 11.8 Taylor and Maclaurin Series (Movie)

11.9 Convergence of Taylor Series; Error Estimates
11.9 Convergence of Taylor Series; Error Estimates: pages 811-822 (PDF Book)
11.9 Exercises (PDF Book)
11.9 Convergence of Taylor Series; Error Estimates (Movie) or 11.9 Convergence of Taylor Series; Error Estimates (Movie)

11.10 Applications of Power Series
11.10 Applications of Power Series: pages 822-833 (PDF Book)
11.10 Exercises (PDF Book)

11.11 Fourier Series
11.11 Fourier Series: pages 833-839 (PDF Book)
11.11 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 11 Extra Material
Chapter 11 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 12: Vectors and the Geometry of Space*

12.1 Three-Dimensional Coordinate Systems
12.1 Three-Dimensional Coordinate Sytems: pages 848-853 (PDF Book)
12.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
12.1 Three-Dimensional Coordinate Systems (Movie) or 12.1 Three-Dimensional Coordinate Systems (Movie)

12.2 Vectors
12.2 Vectors: pages 853-862 (PDF Book)
12.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
12.2 Vectors (Movie) or 12.2 Vectors (Movie)

12.3 The Dot Product
12.3 The Dot Product: pages 862-873 (PDF Book)
12.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
12.3 The Dot Product (Movie) or 12.3 The Dot Product (Movie)

12.4 The Cross Product
12.4 The Cross Product: pages 873-879 (PDF Book)
12.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
12.4 The Cross Product (Movie) or 12.4 The Cross Product (Movie)

12.5 Lines and Planes in Space
12.5 Lines and Planes in Space: pages 880-889 (PDF Book)
12.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
12.5 Lines and Planes in Space (Movie) or 12.5 Lines and Planes in Space (Movie)

12.6 Cylinders and Quadratic Surfaces
12.6 Cylinders and Quadratic Surfaces: pages 889-899 (PDF Book)
12.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 12 Extra Material
Chapter 12 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 13: Vector-Valued Functions and Motion in Space*

13.1 Vector Functions
13.1 Vector Functions: pages 906-920 (PDF Book)
13.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
13.1 Vector Functions (Movie) or 13.1 Vector Functions (Movie)

13.2 Modeling Projectile Motion
13.2 Modeling Projectile Motion: pages 920-930 (PDF Book)
13.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
13.2 Modeling Projectile Motion (Movie) or 13.2 Modeling Projectile Motion (Movie)

13.3 Arc Length and the Unit Tangent Vector T
13.3 Arc Length and the Unit Tangent Vector T: pages 931-936 (PDF Book)
13.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
13.3 Arc Length and the Unit Tangent Vector T (Movie) or 13.3 Arc Length and the Unit Tangent Vector T (Movie)

13.4 Curvature and the Unit Normal Vector N
13.4 Curvature and the Unit Normal Vector N: pages 936-943 (PDF Book)
13.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
13.4 Curvature and the Unit Normal Vector N (Movie) or 13.4 Curvature and the Unit Normal Vector N (Movie)

13.5 Torsion and the Unit Binormal Vector B
13.5 Torsion and the Unit Binormal Vector B: pages 943-950 (PDF Book)
13.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
13.5 Torsion and the Unit Binormal Vector B (Movie) or 13.5 Torsion and the Unit Binormal Vector B (Movie)

13.6 Planetary Motion and Satellites
13.6 Planetary Motion and Satellites: pages 950-960 (PDF Book)
13.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 13 Extra Material
Chapter 13 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 14: Partial Derivatives*

14.1 Functions of Several Variables
14.1 Functions of Several Variables: pages 965-975 (PDF Book)
14.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.1 Functions of Several Variables (Movie) or 14.1 Functions of Several Variables (Movie)

14.2 Limits and Continuity in Higher Dimensions
14.2 Limits and Continuity in Higher Dimensions: pages 976-984 (PDF Book)
14.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.2 Limits and Continuity in Higher Dimensions (Movie) or 14.2 Limits and Continuity in Higher Dimensions (Movie)

14.3 Partial Derivatives
14.3 Partial Derivatives: pages 984-996 (PDF Book)
14.3 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.3 Partial Derivatives (Movie) or 14.3 Partial Derivatives (Movie)

14.4 The Chain Rule
14.4 The Chain Rule: pages 996-1005 (PDF Book)
14.4 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.4 The Chain Rule (Movie) or 14.4 The Chain Rule (Movie)

14.5 Directional Derivatives and Gradient Vectors
14.5 Directional Derivatives and Gradient Vectors: pages 1005-1014 (PDF Book)
14.5 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.5 Directional Derivatives and Gradient Vectors (Movie) or 14.5 Directional Derivatives and Gradient Vectors (Movie)

14.6 Tangent Planes and Differentials
14.6 Tangent Planes and Differentials: pages 1015-1027 (PDF Book)
14.6 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.6 Tangent Planes and Differentials (Movie) or 14.6 Tangent Planes and Differentials (Movie)

14.7 Extreme Values and Saddle Points
14.7 Extreme Values and Saddle Points: pages 1027-1038 (PDF Book)
14.7 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.7 Extreme Values and Saddle Points (Movie) or 14.7 Extreme Values and Saddle Points (Movie)

14.8 Lagrange Multipliers
14.8 Lagrange Multipliers: pages 1038-1049 (PDF Book)
14.8 Exercises (PDF Book)
14.8 Lagrange Multipliers (Movie) or 14.8 Lagrange Multipliers (Movie)

14.9 Partial Derivatives with Constrained Variables
14.9 Partial Derivatives with Constrained Variables: pages 1049-1054 (PDF Book)
14.9 Exercises (PDF Book)

14.10 Taylor's Formula for Two Variables
14.10 Taylor's Formula for Two Variables: pages 1054-1059 (PDF Book)
14.10 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 14 Extra Material
Chapter 14 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 15: Multiple Integrals*

15.1 Double Integrals
15.1 Double Integrals: pages 1067-1081 (PDF Book)
15.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
15.1 Double Integrals (Movie) or 15.1 Double Integrals (Movie)

15.2 Area, Moments, and Centers of Mass
15.2 Area, Moments, and Centers of Mass: pages 1081-1091 (PDF Book)
15.2 Exercises (PDF Book)

15.3 Double Integrals in Polar Form
15.3 Double Integrals in Polar Form: pages 1092-1098 (PDF Book)
15.3 Exercises (PDF Book)

15.4 Triple Integrals in Rectangular Coordinates
15.4 Triple Integrals in Rectangular Coordinates: pages 1098-1109 (PDF Book)
15.4 Exercises (PDF Book)

15.5 Masses and Moments in Three Dimensions
15.5 Masses and Moments in Three Dimensions: pages 1109-1114 (PDF Book)
15.5 Exercises (PDF Book)

15.6 Triple Integrals in Cylindrical and Spherical Coordinates
15.6 Triple Integrals in Cylindrical and Spherical Coordinates: pages 1114-1128 (PDF Book)
15.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

15.7 Substitutions in Multiple Integrals
15.7 Substitutions in Multiple Integrals: pages 1128-1137 (PDF Book)
15.7 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 15 Extra Material
Chapter 15 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

*Chapter 16: Integration in Vector Fields*

16.1 Line Integrals
(PDF Book)
16.1 Exercises (PDF Book)
16.1 Line Integrals (Movie) or 16.1 Line Integrals (Movie)

16.2 Vector Fields, Work, Circulation, and Flux
16.2 Vector Fields, Work, Circulation, and Flux: pages 1149-1160 (PDF Book)
16.2 Exercises (PDF Book)
16.2 Vector Fields, Work, Circulation, and Flux (Movie) or 16.2 Vector Fields, Work, Circulation, and Flux (Movie)

16.3 Path Independence, Potential Functions, and Conservative Fields
16.3 Path Independence, Potential Functions, and Conservative Fields: pages 1160-1169 (PDF Book)
16.3 Exercises (PDF Book)

16.4 Green's Theorem in the Plane
16.4 Green's Theorem in the Plane: pages 1169-1181 (PDF Book)
16.4 Exercises (PDF Book)

16.5 Surface Area and Surface Integrals
16.5 Surface Area and Surface Integrals: pages 1182-1192 (PDF Book)
16.5 Exercises (PDF Book)

16.6 Parametrized Surfaces
16.6 Parametrized Surfaces: pages 1192-1201 (PDF Book)
16.6 Exercises (PDF Book)

16.7 Stokes' Theorem
16.7 Stokes' Theorem: pages 1201-1211 (PDF Book)
16.7 Exercises (PDF Book)

16.8 The Divergence Theorem and a Unified Theory
16.8 The Divergence Theorem and a Unified Theory: pages 1211-1223 (PDF Book)
16.8 Exercises (PDF Book)

Chapter 16 Extra Material
Chapter 16 Review Questions (PDF Book)
Practice Exercises (PDF Book)
Additional and Advanced Exercises (PDF Book)
Technology Application Projects (PDF Book)

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------


## walidd

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## joker600

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## joker600

thx aloooooooooooooooooooooooooot

----------


## joker600

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## joker600

thank yooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## سدين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## giant

مشكورة جهد جبار تشكرين عليه

----------


## smart

شكراً على الجهود الرائعة :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## yasser28

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## yasser28

:36 19 2[1]: thxxxxxx

----------


## yasser28

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mah thaher

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييك

----------


## ndaa11

مشكووووووور

----------


## رورو نونو

يسلمو كثير   :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## nadertes

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وور

----------


## waleed joudeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

